# Intro and vent ?



## jaywharris3 (Jun 18, 2015)

I am currently an apprentice plumber in small town Illinois. I am taking the licensing exam for the second time in a few weeks. I did not pass the drawing portion of the exam the first time as we do 95% repair work due to lack of new construction in the area so I'm very unfamiliar with drawing out new systems. I have a question on the venting portion of the drawing. Can I start a horizontal vent branch from an ejector pit and than pick up the other fixture vents as it continues to extend out the roof? Does it have to start from the main building drain? In my practice drawings this is the 2nd vent going through the roof, I already have one 4 inch stack extending from the building drain. I would greatly appreciate any help I could get. Thanks.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Welcome aboard, great to have you.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Start your full size vent from the lowest horizontal branch(1st flr) off the peak of the roofline if it's 3". If not 3" below first floor bring it off the top of the second floor drop. Count your dfu's size accordingly. Good luck!


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

If I remember right the ejector pit on the drawing is pneumatic, which in Illinois (25 years ago) would require it"s own vent through the roof. It was kind of a trick question that a lot of guys missed.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Welcome aboard man. This is a great site. Its like a brotherhood. And , well i think plumb time said it best


----------



## czplumbing (Nov 24, 2014)

Here In NY where I am suffolk county all pits shall vent through roof and tie directly before the iron where it leaves the house , yes a trick question here as well , it's supposed to prevent any circulation of a back up and running through the pump. also I am sure they will ask for a material list for you diagram put down every thing you can think of for a list every thing do not leave anything blank


----------



## czplumbing (Nov 24, 2014)

will they make you do a lead wipe? They did here


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Welcome! No lead wipe on Illinois exam


----------



## plumberN8 (Apr 19, 2015)

czplumbing said:


> will they make you do a lead wipe? They did here


Haha, what year was your license grandfathered in? 
Ejector pits require an independent vent every time I've installed one around here


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Pneumatic pits in Illinois still require separate vent non-pneumatic pits may tie onto the system

Hail from the St. Louis Metro area in Illinois.


----------



## plumberN8 (Apr 19, 2015)

I wish I had more experience with lead than tearing it out, I've only caulked 2 drains in over 10 years. What's the current practical like out there ? They used to make us soft solder an 1 1/2" coupling then peel it, but ever since code book went spanish they got rid of the practical in favor of 100 multiple choice questions, open book....
Kinda sad in my opinion, glad I learned and still plumb upc


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

It is most certainly not open book


----------

